# Samenstände - zu schön



## Conny (11. Sep. 2008)

zum Abschneiden und einfach wegzuwerfen!
Hier könnten wir einmal schöne Fotos von Samenständen einstellen. Sie haben nicht nur Nutzen,sondern sehen auch noch schön aus, oder?

   Türkenmohn-Kapsel


----------



## axel (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Samenstände - zu schön*

Hallo Conny 

Da hast Du aber eine Super Idee  
Da mach ich gleich mal mit . 
Hier der Samenstand einer Canna

Foto 

Ich find Samenstände auch schön . Deine Mohnkapsel gefällt mir  

Lg
axel


----------



## axel (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Samenstände - zu schön*

Hallo Teichfreunde 

Hab heut mal einen schönen Samenstand fotografiert .
Ich weiß garnicht wie die Pflanze heißt . Vielleicht kennt jemand den Namen

Foto  Foto 

Ein schönes Wochenende wünscht Euch 

axel


----------



## chromis (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Samenstände - zu schön*

Hi Axel,

schau mal hier:
http://www.gartendatenbank.de/artikel/malva-sylvestris


----------



## Silke (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Samenstände - zu schön*

...um den Fred mal wieder was etwas aufzufrischen bin ich durch den Garten gelaufen:
   
   
    

Edit by Dodi:
Bilder mal etwas "gestaucht", wegen "Überbreite".


----------



## Digicat (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Samenstände - zu schön*

Servus

Na, Ihr "tobt" Euch ja ordentlich aus  

Klasse Fotos  

Conny deine Mohnkapsel, erste Sahne  
Mein Favorit, von den bisher gezeigten.


----------



## Conny (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Samenstände - zu schön*

Hallo,

wie Helmut schon schreibt: Da toben wir uns mal aus 
Sehr schön, was da alles bei Euch noch im Garten steht UND fotografiert wird.
Ich könnte da noch ein Lampenputzergras aus nächster Nähe beisteuern.


----------



## Silke (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Samenstände - zu schön*

Hallo,
sieht sehr gut aus. Leider macht meine Kamera bei solchen Fotos nicht mit 
oder ich weiß nicht wie man`s macht :crazy


----------



## Conny (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Samenstände - zu schön*

Hallo Silke,

ich weiß leider nicht mit welcher Kamera Du arbeitest. Für die beiden Fotos war an Hardware eine Spiegelreflex mit einem Macro-Objektiv und etwas Software nötig.
Ich habe Deine Bilder mal ausgeliehen und "etwas bearbeitet".

  Hier ist die Schärfung etwas übertrieben und ein sehr auffälliger Rahmen

  Hier nur etwas beschnitten und dezent geschärft

Einen Rat kann ich Dir geben, (sofern mir dies schon zusteht ) geh so nah ran, wie es Dein Autofocus zulässt und immer auf Augenhöhe, d.h. öfter mal in die Knie gehen


----------



## Silke (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Samenstände - zu schön*

Hallo Conny,
was allein der Rahmen schon ausmacht *staun*
und ist sehr schön geworden. 
Ich habe eine ganz normale Digi-Kamera von Canon (power shot A80)
Leider hab ich oft das Problem, daß der Autofokus was anderes "im Visier" hat als ich, obwohl das Objekt genau in der Mitte ist. Habe kA, ob man das abstellen kann oder wie man das umgeht.


----------



## Conny (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Samenstände - zu schön*

Hallo Silke,

also ich habe nicht die große Ahnung von anderen Kameras, aber in solchen Fällen soll schon mal ein Blick in das Handbuch helfen 
Bei mir an der Kamera gibt es verschiedene Punkte für den AF. Ich habe die Kamera meistens so eingestellt, dass der mittige scharf stellt.


----------



## Silke (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Samenstände - zu schön*

Hallo Conny,
hast ja recht.
Wenn ich nur wüsste, wo das Teil geblieben ist....


----------



## chromis (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Samenstände - zu schön*

Hi Silke,

http://www3.canon.de/images/pro/fot/dig/pow/file/PowerShot_A80_DE.pdf


----------



## Conny (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Samenstände - zu schön*

Hallo Silke,

da ist mir Rainer zuvor gekommen 

Und dass wir nicht zuweit off topic kommen 

eine Nachtkerze mit Samen!  Der darf sich bei mir frei ausbreiten


----------



## Silke (3. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Samenstände - zu schön*

Hallo,
nur schnell zwischendurch: danke für den Link !!!!


----------



## Inken (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Samenstände - zu schön*

Hallo ihrs! 

Wahrscheinlich bin ich wieder die letzte, die es bemerkt   , aber es ist mir wirklich noch nie aufgefallen...  

Meine Maiglöckchen tragen ... Beeren? ... Früchte? ... rote Knubbel! 

 

Schönen Sonntag und


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Samenstände - zu schön*



			
				Pima schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich bin ich wieder die letzte, die es bemerkt



 eventuell, möglicherweise, das könnte sein 

Aber keine Angst, Deinen Maiglöckchen fehlt nix, die roten Knubbel sind normal  es sind nur die Fruchtstände und erscheinen eigentlich in jedem Herbst ... *klick hier*

Ebenfalls einen wunderschönen Sonntag Euch beiden und


----------



## Inken (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Samenstände - zu schön*



			
				Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> eventuell, möglicherweise, das könnte sein




Ich hab´s doch gewusst... 

...und den Link krieg ich auch ned auf!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Samenstände - zu schön*



			
				Pima schrieb:
			
		

> ...und den Link krieg ich auch ned auf!



das schafft wohl niemand .... wenn ich denne vergesse das *klick hier* überhaupt zu verlinken    

Nun aber .....


----------



## Conny (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Samenstände - zu schön*

Hallo,

mein allerliebster Samenstand ist die Lampionblume
Sehr dekorativ in Flaschen als Zweig oder nur die Lampions auf Schalen oder in Kränzen oder ...
Dafür darf sie auch wuchern wie blöde


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Samenstände - zu schön*



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr dekorativ in Flaschen als Zweig oder nur die Lampions auf Schalen oder in Kränzen oder ...



Oder auch wirklich als Lampions ... die Frucht herauslösen und die "Lampions" über die Kerzen einer elekrischen Lichterkette stülpen.

Aber erstmal das Wichtigste: ein superschönes Foto, einfach klasse, leider aber mit nicht perfektem Timing ... etwas zu spät nämlich, denn das Foto hätte doch in Teichforum-Kalender gehört (meinen wir) 

 Frank und Karsten. schaut doch nochmal ....  



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür darf sie auch wuchern wie blöde



Einfach in einen grossen Topf, Maurerkübel etc. pflanzen und den im Boden versenken, dann wuchert nix mehr


----------



## Conny (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Samenstände - zu schön*

Hallo,

heute ist mir der Samenstand einer Tulpe aufgefallen. Irgendwie gefällt er mir sehr gut.


----------

